# PFF Mobile Phone Browser



## Nathan W

Hey Guys,

A while back we got requests for an easy way to view and post on PFF from mobile phones. Well, it's finally ready.

You can now access PFF from your mobile phone by going to http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/mobile/
Please Note: This will only work on your cell phone

This new mobile browser will work with any web enabled cell phone and you can post and read content quickly using it.

If you're like me and you still like the full web experience on your phone you can still visit the normal URL as well.

Let me know if you have any questions.
Thanks!


----------



## Rammer Jammer

Worked great for me. MUCH easier than surfing the site using the standard site address. Thanks!


----------



## Nathan W

BTW, if you want to turn on avatars and smilies (and they are small) there's a setting for that under *My Prefs > Image Options*

other attachments wont show up unless you click them. The idea here is speed of course!


----------



## SaltAddict

If you have a droid (not droid enabled but actual droid) download opera mini browser. It's free, and with a little figuring out, you can load pics, avatars, etc.


----------



## bamaman08

AWESOME! thanks man! I don't know how I missed this thread before.


----------



## baitboy

glad yal go it fixed would have been helpful last year


----------



## Island24

That rocks - thanks


----------



## Nathan W

*New PFF Mobile App for iPhone, iPad, and Android*

We've had a lot of requests for a good Mobile app for this site. We launched a Mobile Browser Friendly version of the site a few months back and I think it works well but a lot of people still wanted a mobile app.

We've been testing a few options out and finally decided on Forum Runner. Forum Runner has two version of their app. One is free which can be used for browsing and the other is paid ($1.99 I think) which allows you to post. This money is collected by the app developer and not us if anyone is wondering. 

Anyways, the app is a lot of fun to use and I think you'll enjoy it.

To get the app visit PFF in your iPhone, iPad, or Android browser and you should get a prompt asking you if you want to download the app. If you do it will direct you to the right place. You can also search the app store for the Forum Runner app.
We are listed in the directory under the *Recreation>Outdoor* section on the second page. Once you find us you can bookmark the site so it's easier to access in the future.

I hope you guys enjoy the app. Please let me know if you have any questions or concerns.

Thanks!


----------



## Cutter

Thanks! been looking/hoping for a mobile app. I will dial it in later today.


----------



## Duff

Sweet Thanks Nathan!


----------



## Huff

Thanks!!!! this is pretty sweet!'


----------



## swhiting

Oh my!

Dang... It doesn't automatically tag my post as sent from my iPhone and an image attached from my iPhone... how are people supposed to know I'm better than them????

By the way, those oysters at the Cutting Board were awesome today!


----------



## chengliu

MUCH easier than surfing the site using the standard site address. Thanks!


----------



## carball

thanks, lol~~


----------



## CatHunter

swhiting said:


> Oh my!
> 
> Dang... It doesn't automatically tag my post as sent from my iPhone and an image attached from my iPhone... how are people supposed to know I'm better than them????
> 
> By the way, those oysters at the Cutting Board were awesome today!


i want some of them


----------



## Wilbur

I've been using Forum Runner for a few months, and it works great. I can scan all the recent posts quick with it on my iphone4.


----------



## Ardiemus

You guys do know you can use ForumRunner from iTunes which supports this forum...that is what I have been using for 6 months.......I think it cost .99 worth it to me.


----------



## Hopin4aboat

I wish they would use tapatalk. It's te easiest fastest forum runner I've found. It's easier to post pics using it than it is using a computer.


----------



## bigrick

It would be nice to put page numbers to skip to. Takes some time to press next 15 times on the longer threads IMO.


----------



## Snagged Line

Hopin4aboat said:


> I wish they would use tapatalk. It's te easiest fastest forum runner I've found. It's easier to post pics using it than it is using a computer.


 + 1 on the Tapatalk App...................


----------



## Gnwdad

Wirelessly posted



bigrick said:


> It would be nice to put page numbers to skip to. Takes some time to press next 15 times on the longer threads IMO.


You can on the mobile URL


----------



## porilal

Android is unlike any other mobile development platform or Java-based environment. *Triple Bottom Line’s Android webinar *will immerse students in the Android platform, leveraging their existing Java expertise, and allowing them to walk away from the class ready to build Android GUIs and related components.On the first class you will write your first Android Activities. Through the rest of the week you will be progressively introduced to more and more of what Android has to offer – services, multitouch, and system search services. You will apply this knowledge with working code every step of the way. Be ready to work hard and learn a lot in this intensive, hands-on, five day introduction to programming with the Android platform.


----------



## Konq

seems i can not upload any pics with it ..says app has crashed and brings me back to the post....droid 3


----------



## Murphy's Law

At home page of forum runner app, go into settings. Scroll down to miscellaneous and check the box for remote thumbnailer. Took me a while but I figured it out and its running fine now.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f22/problem-forum-runner-107819/






Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Forum Runner


----------



## Choozee

does anyone use the app Forum Runner on their Ipad to get PFF? I thought I had it figured out but .........


----------



## 1st mate on natural lite

works great thanks been lookin for somethin like this


----------



## screwballl

Wirelessly posted

I recently got an android tablet and would be nice to get the app, but i donnt get the popup anymore. would be nice to have a direct link to the apk file (since some of us cannot use the Android Market aka Google Play).


----------



## waterdistller1

Oh, thanks, useful I think.


----------



## kendive

Nice works great...

I was using forum runner and hated it.


----------



## AustinFJ

Snagged Line said:


> + 1 on the Tapatalk App...................


+2 for Tapatalk


----------



## marmidor

Choozee said:


> does anyone use the app Forum Runner on their Ipad to get PFF? I thought I had it figured out but .........


What are you having problems with?


----------



## Choozee

I figured it out! And I actually prefer the app now!  I am not having any problems with it

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## marmidor

Choozee said:


> I figured it out! And I actually prefer the app now!  I am not having any problems with it
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


Duh next time maybe I should pay attention to the date!


----------



## FuMasta

Thanks! makes things quick and easy


----------



## VA Boy

I get the pop up everytime I touch a button. I do not have the app and do not want the app at this time. How can I stop this ap and from popping up repeatedly?


----------



## Linkovich

So does this mean that the regular mobile version that has been broke for the last week or so won't be getting fixed? I've had forum runner for a while but I still prefer the other mobile version over forum runner.


----------



## Fleisch

Been looking for a mobile app thanks for the tip!


----------



## TURTLE

*Iv'e been using the free Forum Runner for a while and I can post just fine. :thumbsup:*


----------



## ladyfisher101

swhiting said:


> Oh my!
> 
> Dang... It doesn't automatically tag my post as sent from my iPhone and an image attached from my iPhone... how are people supposed to know I'm better than them????
> 
> By the way, those oysters at the Cutting Board were awesome today!


 

So true! LOL


----------



## Chapman5011

This could be nice


----------



## Gorfjdon

Thanks! makes things quick and easy


----------



## marksnet

I use TapaTalk. I could not get ForumRunner to work at all.. Kept saying I had to be signed in to view PM"s and Subscribed forums. Gave up but, TapaTalk works great.


----------



## perica91

You guys do know you can use ForumRunner from iTunes which supports this forum...that is what I have been using for 6 months.......I think it cost .99 worth it to me.


----------

